# Snowfields slid yesterday



## Pa. Patroller (Mar 30, 2014)

Before

After
We didn't ski that area at all 
We accessed up thru lobster over the top and down the cog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

Whoa, that's scary and awesome at the same time.  This mountain, deserves respect.


Jaysunn


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 30, 2014)

Just saw your report now, Just duplicated it in other forum, Glad your safe, I'm heading up on the 11th and was hoping to do a summit to car run. Maybe hillmans or left Gully instead LOL


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Mar 31, 2014)

Hillmans and left are in very good shape right now. Summit area does not have great coverage. 
Northeast snowfields will be good to go for a long time yet. 
I would expect the little head wall to "blow out" soon, making for a walk back to hermit lake from the ravine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 31, 2014)

Pa. Patroller said:


> Hillmans and left are in very good shape right now. Summit area does not have great coverage.
> Northeast snowfields will be good to go for a long time yet.
> I would expect the little head wall to "blow out" soon, making for a walk back to hermit lake from the ravine.
> 
> ...



Looks like Winter up high yet till late April, hoping it either snows or warms up , did the ravine while boiler plate ,wasn't fun.
How was the West side up high, I've heard thing can be thin till below treeline?


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow man, crazy. I heard about this happening yesterday on Facebook as well.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Apr 1, 2014)

Things really suck till you get a couple hundred vert. below tree line.  It's a lot of rock scrambling from the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 4, 2014)

Spring slides do happen. Everyone needs to be mindful and check avi reports even in the spring.

http://www.calgaryherald.com/touch/story.html?id=9687960


----------

